

Video of Michigan State professor ordering a pizza using a computer in 1974 - rmason
http://www.freep.com/article/20130123/NEWS06/130123107/Michigan-State-University-professor-ordering-pizza-on-computer

======
rmason
Proud Spartan here. I can remember witnessing a demonstration in the same era
of an IBM 360 reading morse code that astounded me at the time. Now I can get
an app for my phone that does the same thing.

Brings to mind the Bill Gates quote: "The path isn’t always there. Sometimes
you have to make it. Sometimes people will think you’re crazy. Sometimes you
are just ahead of the curve. it’s a dream for a reason, and sometimes making
your dreams happen takes going out on a limb and giving your all for what you
believe in."

